# Global Visas



## vivjondar (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi all, 

I was wondering if anyone has used a company called Global Visas to get there visa into Canada? I found the guy I was speaking to extremely helpful but no sure if its a scam or not? 

Thank you,


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

vivjondar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has used a company called Global Visas to get there visa into Canada? I found the guy I was speaking to extremely helpful but no sure if its a scam or not?
> 
> Thank you,


How much of your money do they want?
What are they guaranteeing you?


----------



## vivjondar (Jan 2, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> How much of your money do they want?
> What are they guaranteeing you?


they want 1800 dollars for myself, partner and son. They have said they will basically do all the paperwork thats involved in getting the visas. They will guide us through everything ie how to open bank accounts, look for work and acommodation.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What are your qualifications, and what kind of visa do you qualify for?
$1,800 is cheap. Doesn't hardly (not at all?) cover the fees.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

EVHB said:


> What are your qualifications, and what kind of visa do you qualify for?
> $1,800 is cheap. Doesn't hardly (not at all?) cover the fees.


+1.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

EVHB said:


> What are your qualifications, and what kind of visa do you qualify for?
> $1,800 is cheap. Doesn't hardly (not at all?) cover the fees.


It will be $1,800 for the service on top of the fees.


----------



## vivjondar (Jan 2, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> It will be $1,800 for the service on top of the fees.


Hi Liam, 
We are looking at the 2 year working visa? How much are the visa fees? 
Thank you,


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

vivjondar said:


> Hi Liam,
> We are looking at the 2 year working visa? How much are the visa fees?
> Thank you,


Read this and all will be revealed
Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada


----------



## vivjondar (Jan 2, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Read this and all will be revealed
> Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada


thank you for all your help


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm now confused! Is it the IEC "Working Holiday Visa" you are looking at (which is 1 year) or a 2 year Temporary Work Permit? I assumed you were planning to apply for PR as a skilled worker...


----------



## vivjondar (Jan 2, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> I'm now confused! Is it the IEC "Working Holiday Visa" you are looking at (which is 1 year) or a 2 year Temporary Work Permit? I assumed you were planning to apply for PR as a skilled worker...


Hi Liam, 

I was told by Global Visas that we dont qualify for a PR as we are not skilled workers but was told we could apply for a 2 year working visa and then whilst there we could apply for PR if we got a company to sponsor us. I am now confused because I have researched the company more and they apparently have lied to people about what they are eligable for?? 
Thanks for all your help


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If it's a Working Holiday Visa, I wouldn't pay a consultant at all!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

EVHB said:


> If it's a Working Holiday Visa, I wouldn't pay a consultant at all!


+1

Nor would you need to pay anyone for a TWP.


----------



## vivjondar (Jan 2, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> +1
> 
> Nor would you need to pay anyone for a TWP.


Thanks very much for all your help.


----------



## johnand77 (Jan 31, 2013)

hi Viv i went with global visa last year to get PR as a skilled worker i gave them £2000 and so far they have done nothing for me that i couldnt do myself and im still no further forward and my application hasnt even been submitted. every time i email asking questions i get very vague replies and usually asking for more money to help me find a job. So please be very wary of going with them or any other agency, get reveiws on them all before going with one cos i wish i had.


----------



## TonyBhoy (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi all, My wife and I are planning to apply for PR for Canada from Perth Aus in May through the skilled worker system. Im a bricklayer/stonelayer and spoke with global visas the other night on the phone about it. I got told it was $2500 for their services, and a further $550 per person and my 4 month old daughter did not have to pay because she was under 6 years old. The guy seemed very helpful but obviously he would be as he wants money. Think after reading all of this we'll steer clear and look for someone else.lane:


----------



## ginny666 (Mar 3, 2013)

Seems like a few of us are in the same boat with the dilemma of whether to choose a consultant or try the process independently. Vivjondar, if you do have any further info then please let me know. We are literally in the process of paying the first set of fees to Global Visas to process our application for us. However, if you have since heard of an alternative company or you know how to go about this on your own then any help or advice would be appreciated. We are looking to go through the Skilled Worker route and would like to get things started asap.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ginny666 said:


> Seems like a few of us are in the same boat with the dilemma of whether to choose a consultant or try the process independently. Vivjondar, if you do have any further info then please let me know. We are literally in the process of paying the first set of fees to Global Visas to process our application for us. However, if you have since heard of an alternative company or you know how to go about this on your own then any help or advice would be appreciated. We are looking to go through the Skilled Worker route and would like to get things started asap.


If it was me I would use Wildy Immigration ? Canada Visa & Migration Consultants located in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada
I've heard good things about them.
Global would not e on my radar.


----------



## Matt & Kim (Feb 5, 2013)

Global Visas a bunch of w*****s. Great sales pitch, complete waste of time. Gonna tell them to do one and we'll tackle the paperwork ourselves. So wish I'd seen their feedback before. Only £480 out of pocket but not worth pursuing.


----------



## ginny666 (Mar 3, 2013)

Matt & Kim said:


> Global Visas a bunch of w*****s. Great sales pitch, complete waste of time. Gonna tell them to do one and we'll tackle the paperwork ourselves. So wish I'd seen their feedback before. Only £480 out of pocket but not worth pursuing.


Oh dear,, how far had you got? I was tempted to pay up 500. to start the ball rolling with them? Glad i read all the comments...


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

hi,i recently applied for and secured a 2 year working visa to Canada.I researched all the visa companies here in ireland and spoke to alot of people who used them.They all said the same thing.....STAY AWAY FROM GLOBAL VISAS!!!!!
So i went with Visafirst in dublin after alot of research and found them great to deal with.They rang me several times during the process and were very helpful.I could have applied directly to the Canadian Embassy in england which is way CHEAPER but i needed a scanner etc for paperwork which i didnt have.
I also want to bring my family and was quoted 1200 in total for the 5 of us from visafirst.But i applied just for myself and applied for work stating i had the visa.i managed to received a WRITTEN job offer from a canadian company and this is allowing me to bring my family with me to canada(Legally an irish citizen can stay in canada for 6 months on an irish passport,but CANNOT WORK),as i have to produce this at emigration and then they can get issued 2 year working visas also which i have been told will cost me 200-300 canadian dollars for the 4 of them.Hope this helps.


----------



## ginny666 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks, any information is gratefully received. I have decided Not to use Global Visa's. Just go it alone and cross all fingers...


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

ginny666 said:


> Thanks, any information is gratefully received. I have decided Not to use Global Visa's. Just go it alone and cross all fingers...


Best of luck,i hope everything works out for you!!!


----------

